# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Euro+...potreba invalidnom studentu...

## zelimo_bebu

Ovakva je situacija! otac dečka, koji bi želio na fax u Osijek slijedeće godine ( sada je u srednoj u Požegi), je bio kod mene u knjižari i pitao za tečaj njem. jezika na cd-ima...malo smo popričali i otišao je. Vratio se nakon par dana kod mene u radnju sa DVOJE invalidne djece, tj. djece u invalidskim kolicima. jedno boluje od celebr. paralize, a drugo (srednjoškolac) od neke bolesti kojoj ne znam ni napisati ime ali ima veze sa nemogućnosti kretanja. Čovjek živi od poljoprivrede samo, a djeca imaju 600 kn invalidnine. malo sam se propitala o njemu i saznala da su stvarno u nemogućnosti kupiti taj intetraktivni tečaj koji košta 1.100,00 kn, a dečku bi pomoglo pripremiti se za fakultet. Auto nemaju, a niti mogućnost prijevoza sina na neki od tečajeva njem. jezika.
Mladić ima želju upisa na fax uz odlične ocjene jer je to jedina mogućnost da bi išao na fax, a živio bi kod rođaka (isto invalida). Čovjek je bio u raznim udrugama i nije naišao na pomoć. Naš grad je mali i nema izbora, a  ni novca da krene kuda dalje sa djecom. Žive u jednom malom selu pored Požege, imaju stoku i preživljavaju. 
Pitala sam gospodina bili mu bili ispod časti da ja na ovaj načim zamolim za pomoć - pogledao me i rekao: Gospođo, za pomoći mojoj djeci ništa nije ispod časti.
Ako netko želi pomoći neka mi se javi na pp.
Hvala.

----------


## bucka

molim podatke na pp!

----------


## zmaj

šalji na pp

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zaboravila sam napisati da smo kolegice i ja osigurale 2 velika rječnika njemačkog jezika koji će sigurno dobro doći uz ovaj tečaj.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala svima koji su se dosada javili...koliko smo prikupili, javim vam sutra kada pogledamo račun!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zmaj

upl  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Thx...evo rekla sam da sutra idem oko podneva u banku pa vam javim kako stojimo...kiss svima dobre volje...  :Love:

----------


## mikka

moze podaci na pp?

----------


## Ariens

i meni   :Smile:

----------


## mislava

molim i meni podatke

----------


## bzara

može podaci na pp! ja bi bila jako volila pomoći!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Skupili smo 300 kn zasada...hvala svima koji su dali prilog...  :Kiss:

----------


## Maruška

Kako napredujemo?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

400,00 zasada...od sinoć su podaci, s tim da je jedna osoba iz Zg uplatila ali nije inače na Rodi i nije na forumima već je čula od nekoga na poslu - taj netko nije uplatio, ONA je! Svaka čast  :D

----------


## Ariens

Bit ce i vise sutra   :Wink:

----------


## maraska

Može i meni podatke na pp

----------


## Maruška

> Bit ce i vise sutra


Hoće.   :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*500,00 kn*  :D 
Hvala cure..da ste bar imena napisale da mu se na čestitku ispišu sva imena...tko je uplatio može mi na pp javiti ime ili bar grad odakle ste, neka dečko zna odakle sve ljudi misle na njega!   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

daj i meni podatke na pp

----------


## TinnaZ

zelimo bebu, to je tvoja knižara ili radiš tamo ?

----------


## Stea

molim podatke na pp

----------


## tinkie winkie

i ja bi podatke na pp ako je moguće

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ovako, komp koji dečko ima je u lošem stanju (a dobio ga na poklon) pa sam organizirala frenda sa reinstalira WIN i malo nadogradi! Rekao je da hoće i da će nadogradnja biti besplatna  :D - i to je riješeno!!!  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Samo da podignem malo temu...  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ja sam mislila sve uslikati kada bude prilika...i račun ću ako treba   :Razz:  ! I slobodno zaključajte i ovaj topic!   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

zelimo_bebu znaci - skupila si cjelikupan iznos potreban za kupnju tog interaktivnog tecaja i mogu zakljucati topic?

za ubuduce - sve vas, koje mislite poduzimati neke slicne akcije, molim da prvo procitate Pravila podforuma 'druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji'  i postupite u skladu s njima

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nisam , ali kao da jesam.MM će nadodati koliko treba tako da možeš ključati! Hvala!

----------


## Mukica

oke
zakljucavam

divni ste  :Love:   :Heart:   ti i TM i svi ostali koji su uplatili

----------


## pujica

evo otkljucavanje na molbu, zato da vidite slikice

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo fotke sa današnjeg darivanja Zlatku...svima zahvaljuju on i sestra blizanka i cijela obitelj Marinac! Neka Vas sve čuva Bog jer smo napravili veeeliku stvar!
http://public.fotki.com/zelimobebu/obitelj-marinac-eur/

----------

